# Dual Monitor Identity Crisis



## lid6j86 (Aug 28, 2008)

So I have a GeForce 9800GX2, and I have 2 22'' monitors. I have dual monitor setup, but the curious thing about it is that while the primary is identified as 1 (as should be), the second one is identified as 3, and when I go to enable 2 but not 3, the monitor will not assign to it. Thus, I am stuck with no identity 2, and while this would normally not be too big a problem, I want to play a game that requires it to be identity 2 and not 3. any suggestions on how i can get my monitor to be able to get assigned to identity 2?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Just change whatever monitor is currently the primary one to the monitor you want to play games on and your games will maximize on the screen.


----------



## lid6j86 (Aug 28, 2008)

but the problem is this game (supreme commander) uses bother monitors. It's not just one. But the game displays the image (i'm pretty sure) onto the monitor with identity 2, not 3... so i can't see the 2nd half of the screen


----------



## lid6j86 (Aug 28, 2008)

besides, there should be some way to change the assigned display drivers and monitors attached. It won't let me associate my monitor with identity 2, and so i have to keep it on 3... how do i move it over to 2? i can't just disable 3 and activate 2 because i tried that


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh so your saying you want your game on both monitors. But its only showing on monitor 1 becuase your second monitor is showing as number 3. Ok

Go to the display settings and move monitor 3 next to monitor 1. Make sure number 2 isn't between them.


----------



## lid6j86 (Aug 28, 2008)

i tried that too. i don't know if it is the game or the settings, but i am guessing its windows and its settings


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Do you have your desktop set to stretch across both monitors? As in the start bar goes all the way across?


----------



## lid6j86 (Aug 28, 2008)

no its extend desktop not the stretch one


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

What happens if you change the in game resolution? And is this the only game that does it? What happens on stretched mode


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have both monitors hooked to the DVI ports or is one hooked up using the HDMI port?


----------



## lid6j86 (Aug 28, 2008)

yea both are hooked up to dvi ports.

and yea, thats the only game it does that because as far as i know anyways thats the only game that even supports dual monitor setup


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Try the crysis demo. Its free and supports multi monitors. If it works fine then it'll be an issue with that game.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Download and install the latest game patches, as this is a know issue and may have been resolved. It has to do with SLI, which with your card is relevent.


----------

